# Armer Justin Bieber wurde mit Eiern beworfen!



## Mandalorianer (2 Mai 2011)

*Kein Glück in Australien
Armer Justin Bieber wurde mit Eiern beworfen!​*

Teenie-Liebling Justin Bieber (17) hat zurzeit nicht viel Glück. Er tourt im Moment durch Australien, scheint dort aber nicht so beliebt zu sein, wie er es an anderen Orten gewohnt ist.

Im Gegenteil hat es den Anschein, als dass es auf seinen Konzerten durchaus auch Leute gibt, die ihn gar nicht so gut finden. Denn während seines Konzerts in Sydney am Samstag sah sich der junge Sänger plötzlich einer Ei-Attacke ausgesetzt. Das berichtete X17Online.com. Jemand aus dem Publikum soll Justin doch tatsächlich mit Eiern beworfen haben. Doch ganz der Profi, verzog der Teenie-Star keine Miene und zog seinen Auftritt gekonnt durch. Allerdings gibt es nun Diskussionen, ob das Ganze nicht gestellt war. Denn es erschien ein Video in den Medien, auf dem es so aussieht, als kämen die Eier nicht nur aus dem Publikum, sondern als wären vier weitere von oberhalb der Bühne herunter geworfen worden. Hatte da etwa Justin Biebers eigene Crew die Finger im Spiel? Handelte es sich nur um einen Gag?

Damit aber noch nicht genug: es gab auch Ärger auf dem Flug nach Melbourne am Sonntag! So sollen Justin und seine Bodyguards im Flugzeug herum gewandert sein, obwohl die Zeichen für die Anschnallgurte geleuchtet haben, weil das Flugzeug gerade in Sydney abhob. Skynews.com.au zufolge sollen Mitarbeiter des Flugzeugs Justins Verhalten als kindisch und sicherheitsgefährdend bzeichnet haben! Na, da geht wohl doch manchmal der jugendliche Leichtsinn mit Justin durch. Aber sich während eines Fluges, der viele Insassen eh schon nervös macht, so unsinnig zu verhalten, muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Das hätten dann zumindest die Bodyguards des Teenie-Idols wissen müssen.

Hier könnt ihr euch gerne die Eier-Attacke beim Konzert in Sydney noch einmal selbst ansehen. Was meint ihr, war es gestellt oder echt?


​


----------



## redfive (2 Mai 2011)

Aber leider nicht getroffen...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Mai 2011)

*Eier,wir brauchen Eier!!!!!*​


----------



## Franky70 (3 Mai 2011)

Ob er Eier braucht, müsste Selena wissen...

Danke für diese weltbewegende Nachricht.


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

Ist in nem Flugzeug keine der Stewardessen in der Lage, einen solchen Schnösel auf seinen Platz zu setzen?


----------



## Geralt82 (3 Mai 2011)

Hoffendlich kapiert dieser Milchbubi jetzt endlich mal, das er seine Drecksgriffel von Selena lassen soll!!!!


----------



## Geralt82 (3 Mai 2011)

Oh! Muss das Baby jetzt heulen?! Hoffendlich kapiert dieser Milchbubi jetzt endlich mal, das er seine Drecksgriffel von Selena lassen soll!!!!


----------



## posemuckel (4 Mai 2011)

Das Ganze interessiert doch eigentlich keine Sau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neman64 (4 Mai 2011)

Dann gibt es eine Eierspeise


----------



## Storm_Animal (6 Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich wollte der Werfer ihm damit sagen das er selbst mehr EIER brauch´ um im Showbizz zu überleben  :WOW:


----------



## Franky70 (6 Mai 2011)

Nächstes Mal besser Golfbälle nehmen. Schade um die Eier.


----------

